# Zones not shutting off as controller advances



## pilot77 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello, my first post here, hope everyone is well. I have a Hunter Pro-C 300i 6-zone controller. A month ago I noticed that as the controller (program) is advancing from zone to zone, the previously running zones aren't shutting down. Subsequent ones start up in sequence as expected, but previous ones stay on. By the time it gets to stations 4-6 there isn't water pressure left while 1-3 are still running (and over-watering). Other than that the controller seems to be fine. I tried everything the manual said could be done - resetting, reprogramming, nothing works. With station 4 running, I tried disconnecting zone 1/2/3 wires and they kept running. I was told this indicates a valve problem, not a controller problem. I understand each zone has a separate valve, I find it very odd that it'd be an issue with all these individual valves. Is there a master valve or master electrical component or something that tells zones to shut off and come on (in addition to controller)?

Once the program finishes or I shut it off manually (selector to Off), all zones stop just fine. Also, there was never a delay between zones, I tried introducing a delay but it didn't make any difference.

Thanks!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The water pressure is what closes the valves. If you are disconnecting them and they stay open, then I would check the valve.


----------

